
When I took Angular2 to build my application - ashutomar
https://blog.knoldus.com/2017/06/14/when-i-took-angular-2-to-build-my-application/
======
anitadig01
Very interesting information. Nowadays, .JS framework is most used framework
for building application. Here I would like to share also one an interesting
article on React. JS @ [https://www.xongolab.com/react-js-
development/](https://www.xongolab.com/react-js-development/)

